# If I only had 2800 Dolars and 5 hours



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

What a deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://omaha.craigslist.org/tag/2974325098.html

fast easy setup for turn key track set up/ pardon the drool.

Rob


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

wow if you got the room,
if you don't
Part it out? you could have 2 layouts, just buy another power lane.


----------

